# what size exhaust v band does the cruze take?



## dylan1303 (Aug 5, 2017)

i am going to be making a custom downpipe. id be in it for less than 100 with a friend who owns a exhaust shop. what size v band do i need? I could just pull the stock dp and measure but i can't do that till next week, was wondering if anyone knew before then. i was planning on doing 2.5 in. dp. thanks for reading.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am  not sure, but when you have it out, could you look and see where on the stock DP a good location to weld a second bung, preferably before the cat portion and where a sensor sticking out would not interfere with any thing.

TIA


----------

